# It snowed in England in November - add your own winter pictures.



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

It's so rare to get proper snow in Lincon - let alone in November so I thought I'd share a few pictures. Add your own winter snaps.

Ian


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Great photos, Ian.  

It's snowing right now, I can't get a clear picture unless I stand outside so I'm waiting until it stops.  Not sure if my camera will pick it up but I'm determined to get at least one!


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the pictures!

Here in Minnesota, we got a ton last weekend. (21 inches where I am; 17.5 in Minneapolis, 15 miles away.)

Our football stadium had some problems w/ the roof!

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/metrodome-roof-collapse.html


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Great photos Ian!    I can't share because we don't get snow down here. Besides, it's Summer anyway


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Snow in London?  We are headed there next month and were hoping for more civilized weather. . Is it sticking around?


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Snow in London? We are headed there next month and were hoping for more civilized weather. . Is it sticking around?


Watch the news - Heathrow is at a standstill!!!!!! They even have security stopping people going in unless they have a flight that is guaranteed to take off.

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> Great photos Ian! I can't share because we don't get snow down here. Besides, it's Summer anyway


Thanks, but I can't take all the glory - my wife took some of them. I envy you your summer!!

Ian


----------

